# Look here for O scale how-to's!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have noticed that we have multiple O scale how-to's floating around this forum... This thread compiles them all and links back to their original pages for quick viewing by our members... Some threads contain multiple how-to's, so for these threads I linked to the first post of each how-to... If you are interested in writing a how-to, please feel free to do so, it will be much appreciated :smilie_daumenpos:

-------------------------

Creating a Submarine Car - by _T-Man_

Creating Fake Coal Loads - by _T-Man_

Making a 3-Rail Signal - by _T-Man_

Making Flatcar Brackets - by _T-Man_

Making LED Lamp Sockets - by _T-Man_

Repairing AC Motor Armatures - by _T-Man_

Repairing Caboose Roofs - by _T-Man_

Repairing Locomotive Drawbar Rests - by _T-Man_

Restoring Prewar Tinplate Trains - by _Boston&Maine_


----------

